# Need Your Advice!  Which Tires on this Bike??



## Buster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Another "Which Tire" thread.  A Black & White Elgin, a lot of Photoshop help (thanks Abe) and these two options.  I CAN'T DECIDE!

Images are a rough hack to get the idea.


----------



## CAT341 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going with the whitewalls (not the ALL WHITE). The whitewalls still keep the focus on the whole bike, where with the all white I find myself looking at just the tires.


Jerry


----------



## Rambler (Sep 4, 2012)

CAT341 said:


> I'm going with the whitewalls (not the ALL WHITE). The whitewalls still keep the focus on the whole bike, where with the all white I find myself looking at just the tires.
> 
> Jerry




I second that, my thoughts exactly as Jerry put it.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 4, 2012)

*All black for me*

the white will clash with the cream color. my 2 cents


----------



## Buster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Maybe you guys are right.  Even my wife says go with the whitewalls.  I just like the creams so much!


----------



## Mole (Sep 4, 2012)

GO brick... the color will offset the frame but make the black and white stand out.


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 4, 2012)

Im gonna be different...

How about red tires?

Not red red but more like cinnamon red.

I "think" GT still makes them.

I got mine from a guy on RRB (he may have more)


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 5, 2012)

Dont like the all white


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 5, 2012)

Keep with the era & character of the bike, go with white walls.  I admit I like the all white too but they distract from the beauty of the bike.


----------



## yeshoney (Sep 5, 2012)

Felt has Grey Quick Bricks as well.  Give those a shot.  You might find they are the perfect compromise.

Joe


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 5, 2012)

CAT341 said:


> I'm going with the whitewalls (not the ALL WHITE). The whitewalls still keep the focus on the whole bike, where with the all white I find myself looking at just the tires.
> 
> 
> Jerry




I agree on the standard Whitewall tires!


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 5, 2012)

White/Cream tires are nice but not suitable with your bike.  I prefer whitewalls, more balanced and the bike will be more appreciated than the tires.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 5, 2012)

I vote for black wall tires. That is what would be era correct and look good with the white rims.


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 5, 2012)

*black walls*

I told you before, just black walls, it will look meaner.


----------



## Buster1 (Sep 5, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> I told you before, just black walls, it will look meaner.




Ha ha!  Thanks Abe!


----------



## Buster1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well they're ordered...thanks guys!

It's gonna be Whitewalls!


----------



## thebigorangecat (Sep 6, 2012)

You could always try and paint the rims black?


----------



## Buster1 (Sep 6, 2012)

thebigorangecat said:


> You could always try and paint the rims black?




Ouch....
Wellllll...the original bike In the catalogs had chrome rims, so I just decided to have them chromed and dropped $200 to do so.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 6, 2012)

Personally, none of the tires that have the ugly printing on the side look good

on classic balloon tire bicycles. I can allow for them on RRB type machines,

but for this bike, uh-uh.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 16, 2012)

I lile the top photo with the bricks!


----------



## silvercreek (Oct 3, 2012)

CAT341 said:


> I'm going with the whitewalls (not the ALL WHITE). The whitewalls still keep the focus on the whole bike, where with the all white I find myself looking at just the tires.
> 
> 
> Jerry



Same here.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 3, 2012)

I like the radical look of white, cream, red, or other non-black tires as much as the next guy... BUT; I ride my bikes a lot, and I can't get over the dirty, grubby, discolored, ugly look of a non-black tread that gets used.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 5, 2012)

*Tires*

Nice - I agree... Brick might look just that bit more retro and increase the frames focus by onlookers.


----------

